# Advice before move to Singa



## eyret (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, I have a good offer to move out to Singapore.

I am trying to get to grips with some of the financials and would appreciate some insight from a person who has made the transition- and that's our goal.

1)Accommodation costs, am I correct $6000 per month would buy a good 2 bed flat ?

2) cost of living allowance , I am being offered 32k Sing $ dollar , tax paid, as a 2 person unit? , seems ok from my side but I am not in situ so it is an unknown? , any feedback?

3) would an allowance of 1k $/ month Singapore get me around the MRT for work and living?

4) anything else to consider ?

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Eyretim said:


> 1)Accommodation costs, am I correct $6000 per month would buy a good 2 bed flat ?


Definitely not! A 2-bedroom Condo cost at least a million S$!
In case you meant S$6000/month rent - yes, you can find something nice for that price.



Eyretim said:


> 2) cost of living allowance , I am being offered 32k Sing $ dollar , tax paid, as a 2 person unit? , seems ok from my side but I am not in situ so it is an unknown? , any feedback?


Is that per year, per month, per person?
In any case, since COLA is on top of your usual salary (and a dying breed), be glad you get anything!
Allowances are taxable, and you pay xour tax retroactively in the next year with (usually) no involvement of the company, so you should ask how "tax paid" works.



Eyretim said:


> 3) would an allowance of 1k $/ month Singapore get me around the MRT for work and living?


Yes, even with some taxi rides included.



Eyretim said:


> 4) anything else to consider ?


numbeo.com

Something's wrong with the font formatting function of the site - moderators please fix it, thanks!


----------



## eyret (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the information , regards


----------

